# Winchester SXP 3" Pump



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I won this gun and want to sell it and buy something different.

Brand New, in-the-box, never been fired. Winchester Super X SXP 3" mag pump action shotgun. Comes with trigger lock and three choke tubes. F,M, IC

This is a limited edition DU special gun with the DU logo on the receiver and a custom Shadow grass Camo.

I shopped around to see what this gun sells for and the only place I found this exact gun was at Gander Mountain for $589

The first guy to show up at my shop with $450 takes it home. No, I don't want to trade for something else...

Thanks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sold!


----------

